# sparkles and her dad



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i just want to no is it normal for some tiels to bond to just one person when friends come over no matter who it is even her breeder when i put her on there shoulders she comes right back to me rightaway


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

yes its normal, some tiels just prefer to be with there favourite human and some really don't care who there with as long as there getting attention.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just like stretch he won,t leave anyone alone except my one neighbour who he dislikes


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Most tiels prefer one human that they want to be with the most. But other's don't mind who it is.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee won't even go near other people, he has three people (myself, dad and my brother) and anyone who isn't one of his people is evil and terrifying and he just won't go near.  Unless Cookie is on them and then he contemplates the idea for a while and eventually follows her to their shoulder. I blame myself for this because i feel as though i could've socialized him better when he was young so that he's more familiar with new people now.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike only likes me(most of the time), he will sit on my Brothers shoulder sometimes. Spike also likes my niece and nephew when they come over  My Sister in law would rather run away from Spike, so we don't know about her


----------

